# What to do with empty 5 gallon plastic containers?



## Larryh86GT (Oct 10, 2014)

Is there any practical use for the empty 5 gallon plastic juice buckets from Walkers's juice?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 10, 2014)

Larry, I use them all over in my house:

1. Trash buckets in my shop, wine making area, garage.
2. To hold dog food from a 55 pound bag that I buy at Sam's (with the lid on, of course)
3. In the garage to hold fertilizers, weed killer, bird seed, potting mixture, etc.
4. In my shop to hold scrap pieces of wood for easy selection and use.
5. To pack items away safely for storage, e.g. Christmas decorations.
6. As and extra large bucket for washing the cars, mixing chemicals for the lawn and garden, etc.

I have given many of them to neighbors that use them for some of the same things. 

Although I have not tried it, I know that you can jury rig a type of home made wine press for grape skins by taking two buckets and using the fact that they nest tightly, drill holes in the bottom and lower portion of the side of one of the buckets. Grape skins are then placed in the undrilled bucket, the drilled bucket is inserted into the undrilled, pressure is applied and juice will flow through the holes of the drilled bucket from which it can be recovered.

You may get a lot of other ideas from people on the forum. I would recommend keeping them. They do not require a lot of space when nested and stacked and really come in handy at times.


----------



## richmke (Oct 10, 2014)

One major benefit is that they are Food Grade buckets. So, they can be used to hold food that comes in contact with the buck. For instance, you can brine a turkey in it. I wouldn't do that with a used 5 gallon paint bucket.

I have seen some Home Depot attachments to turn their buckets into tool pail, cooler (uninsulated), etc.

Maybe list them on CL for a couple of bucks.


----------



## richmke (Oct 12, 2014)

You can also save them for emergencies. When an emergency strikes (or a hurricane is about to), fill them up with water.


----------



## Arne (Oct 15, 2014)

They also make nice primaries for small batches. Arne.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 17, 2015)

richmke said:


> Maybe list them on CL for a couple of bucks.



Sold ten of them for $20.00 - Not much but it's a case of beer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 17, 2015)

Larry I gave a bunch away also. They're great great for people that need to carry water.


----------



## richmke (Jun 17, 2015)

Larryh86GT said:


> Sold ten of them for $20.00 - Not much but it's a case of beer.



Or the price of a 5 gallon beer kit.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 18, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Larry I gave a bunch away also. They're great great for people that need to carry water.


 

......or wine from the press to the tank..

You could always send them to me....


----------



## baitbucket (Jun 18, 2015)

fill them with water, put them in freezer and toss them in an ice chest when needed


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 18, 2015)

JohnT said:


> You could always send them to me....



YES! Then John could get rid of that bucket with the ridiculous logo on it!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 18, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> YES! Then John could get rid of that bucket with the ridiculous logo on it!


 

yeeeeee - OUCH!!!!!


----------

